# Aisu vape juice



## Jakes1869 (17/8/22)

Is it just me but why suddenly it is sold out most vape shops?? The dragon fruit strawberry is soo good

Sent from my CPH2067 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (17/8/22)

https://www.cloudjuice.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&search=Aisu+&product_id=3361&search=Aisu+

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/22)

Jakes1869 said:


> Is it just me but why suddenly it is sold out most vape shops?? The dragon fruit strawberry is soo good
> 
> Sent from my CPH2067 using Tapatalk




Strawberry and dragonfruit are one of the historically favourite combinations. God's Milk and Mother of Dragon's Milk etc have been highly rated since 2016.

This is despite the issue that many have with tasting strawberry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

